# 3d background with rocks



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I know somebody is already talking about the background topic. But I cant make up my mind on what. So this is my issue. I will be getting the AquaTerra Tanganyika Rock or Pangea Rocky IV in the grey color. But this is what I want to do I want to add holey rock and lace rock to this.....But I cant seem to get any photos from this forum if anybody has this setup....Maybe having both might be too much....or maybe I should go with just a black background if I am going to add these rocks. So if anybody has these type of backgrounds with these type of rocks at least this would give me a better idea on this if this looks good or not. Photos would be great..thanks


----------



## mrfish30 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi i HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH THE ROCKY IV MYSELF IT CAME YESTERDAY!! IAM PLEASED SO FAR HAD TO DO SOME CUTTING BUT I THING IT WILL LOOK REAL GOOD WHEN COMPLETE


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry, don't have any pictures for your but I would recommend getting rocks that looks similar to your background or else it will take away from the natural look. If you want to use holey rock or lace rock I would suggest just saving your money and using a black background.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

mrfish30 said:


> Hi i HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH THE ROCKY IV MYSELF IT CAME YESTERDAY!! IAM PLEASED SO FAR HAD TO DO SOME CUTTING BUT I THING IT WILL LOOK REAL GOOD WHEN COMPLETE


Typing in ALL CAPITALS is rude and is also considered as shouting at the people you are typing to.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

D-007 said:


> mrfish30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH THE ROCKY IV MYSELF IT CAME YESTERDAY!! IAM PLEASED SO FAR HAD TO DO SOME CUTTING BUT I THING IT WILL LOOK REAL GOOD WHEN COMPLETE
> ...


i HONESTLY DONT MIND AS TO THIS POINT i REALIZE IT IS NOT AS IT SEAMS 

I agree with Lindsey, those rocks will look awkward with that background.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Rocks and background should be similar color and shape.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

May I suggest you browse throught the My Tanks section A lot of members have posted pictures and descriptions of their tanks there,,,, You can browse through thumbnails to see a lot of tanks. Maybe there are tanks there to give you some ideas.


----------



## gordon77 (Jan 29, 2007)

apples work well in salads similarly a tank with a 3d background can accomodate
holey rock strategically placed sized and complimented with foliage. in other words
it takes imagination, creativity and a good sense of balance. don't be afraid to think
outside of the box


----------

